# Seitenumbruch in Excel 2003 entf.



## AndiZ (5. Oktober 2004)

Guten Morgen

als ich heute die TKNs der letzten Wochen in Excel schreiben wollte hatte ich da so meine Probleme.

Bei sämtlichen TKNs macht er mir automatisch Seienumbrüche
mit rein  .
Nicht nur bei den neu geschriebenen. NEIN! Auch bei den ganzen alten Berichten die ich noch hab.

Nun sollte man diese ja eigentlich ganz leicht wegbekommen....
Man gehe auf *ANSICHT* --> *Seitenumbruchsvorschau* ---> dann rechst
auf *ALLE SEITENUMBRÜCHE ZURÜCKSETZEN*

so dann sollten sie alle weg sein 

ABER! Das geht nicht!

Keine Ahnung warum aber die ganzen blauen Striche (und somit die
Seitenumbrüche) bleiben an der bisherigen Stelle.

Mit einfach wegziehen geht es leider auch nicht.

Das die durchgäng blauen Striche manuell gesetzte Seitenumbrüche und die 
gestrichelten automatische sind das weiß ich inzwischen auch.
Aber wie bekommt man die nun weg?


Auf der Kiste läuft Office 2003

Büdde helft mir


----------



## Leola13 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hai,

liegt es vielleicht an der Einstellung des Druckbereiches, bzw. an der Einstellung beim Seite Einrichten (Skalierung   Anpassen/Verkleiner/Vergrößern) ?

Ciao Stefan

PS oder geht es Dir nur um die optische Anzeige ? dann Ansicht und von Seitenumbruchvorschau auf Normal umstellen


----------



## AndiZ (5. Oktober 2004)

Hoi

oh man mit diesem posting hab ich mich ja selber übertroffen :-( !

Ich hock hier an nem PC der nen Labelprinter dran hängen hat.... 
und der druckt logischerweiße keine din A4 Seiten 


Nach einem Tag rumärgern komm ich auf die Idee mal nen anderen
Drucker auszuwählen 

Naja und siehe da.... die Seitenumbrüche haben sich verschoben.

Sorry für die Belästigung auf das hätt ich aber früher kommen können!

vielen dank

mfg


----------

